# Watching Canadian shows online



## FeralFemale (Apr 10, 2006)

There is a new show I discovered and wanted to go online to catch up with the show. It is produced by the CBC. They have all the eps online, free to watch, but it is only available to computers in Canada! (from what I understand about it, canadians have the same trouble watching US shows online.)

Is there something easy and legal (and free) I can do? Someone online recommeded installing Hotspot Shield which would/should block the CBC website from knowing where I am from, but that still sounds kind of shady. I mean, if Canadian regulations prevent me from viewing canadian shows, that's still breaking the law, right? 

Anyone else have this problem and is there a solution or am I out of luck?


----------



## beorning73 (Apr 7, 2006)

You could probably use a web proxy that is located in Canada to circumvent the restrictions. You might run into latency issues with trying to watch streaming video via a proxy, but it's probably worth a shot. Just google "canadian proxy" and you'll find a ton of stuff. I think proxies have been discussed at length in this forum as well, so a search here would probably turn up some recommended proxy sites.

I couldn't find much on the legality of watching the shows this way, but I would assume that Canadian law isn't terribly applicable to non- Canadians outside of Canada if nothing malicious is being engaged in.


----------



## OntarioMan (Feb 11, 2007)

Canadian law, with regard to television, is barely application to Canadians in Canada - nobody knows what is happening here. Not that I complain though, since its this same confusion which states that I cannot buy American satellite TV - but it is legal for me to hack into it.

The Mounties showing up at your door in Idaho because you're watching CBC on your computer - you have a better chance at winning the lottery - and besides, sled dogs won't go that far south!



beorning73 said:


> You could probably use a web proxy that is located in Canada to circumvent the restrictions. You might run into latency issues with trying to watch streaming video via a proxy, but it's probably worth a shot. Just google "canadian proxy" and you'll find a ton of stuff. I think proxies have been discussed at length in this forum as well, so a search here would probably turn up some recommended proxy sites.
> 
> I couldn't find much on the legality of watching the shows this way, but I would assume that Canadian law isn't terribly applicable to non- Canadians outside of Canada if nothing malicious is being engaged in.


----------



## Kari (Mar 24, 2008)

FeralFemale said:


> There is a new show I discovered and wanted to go online to catch up with the show. It is produced by the CBC. They have all the eps online, free to watch, but it is only available to computers in Canada! (from what I understand about it, canadians have the same trouble watching US shows online.)
> Anyone else have this problem and is there a solution or am I out of luck?


I sent you a PM.


----------

